
Longevity Fund Raises $22M to Support Anti-Aging Therapies - arikr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/longevity-fund-raises-22-million-to-support-anti-aging-therapies-1503401400
======
TeslaImmortal
Hi! This is Laura - I'd love to involve the HN community more in aging-related
things of a technical nature. If you're interested in the field, and want to
talk or work on a project, drop a line to info@longevity.vc (goes direct to
personal email).

~~~
daveed
Congrats! I'm wondering - "aging" is a pretty broad area, and I haven't seen
that many startups go after that aging in particular (though you certainly
have more knowledge of up and coming work in that respect. Would "diseases of
age" also fall under your intended field?

------
tvural
This link isn't behind a paywall:
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/22/this-23-year-old-just-
clos...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/22/this-23-year-old-just-closed-her-
second-fund-which-is-focused-on-aging-with-22-million/)

